# exporting an iMovie to Windows MPEG format?



## themacko (Jan 9, 2002)

Well now I've upgraded to X (and don't have Classic installed, oops!)  I can't convert my iMovies to Real Video for friends with PCs.  So, I suppose my only choice is to go with the Windows Media format.  What would be the best way to export either straight from iMovie or converting from *.mov, to an MPEG or WMP format that Windows users could view without any codecs or what have you?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jan 9, 2002)

MPG is not a windows format. Nor is the platform even an issue when making movies. All that matters is that the person trying to open your movie has the codec that you used to compress it in the first place.

For quality, I have found that the best codec is Sorenson Video 3 [you need quicktime pro to have this codec]. The image quality vs file size with this codec is amazing [smaller than .mpg and looks better].

It can be played using the free quicktime player which is also available for windows.

You could also use mpg, but the quality isn't nearly as good and you need an ap other than quicktime to compress it [which means it can't be done straight from iMovie].


----------



## themacko (Jan 9, 2002)

Yeah I've got QuickTime Pro, and I think I use the Sorenson codec to export the *.mov, but I also would like to make a file that my friends who have Windows could view w/o having to download anything else like QuickTime.  They have Real Player, which I used to use when I was in OS 9, but that's not an option now.  So I was hoping to just punch out an *.mpg that Windows Media Player could open w/o any extra codecs or what-have-you.


----------



## The Madhatter (Jan 9, 2002)

If you have Toast Titanium you can make your .mov's into .mpg's.  Jjust drop the movie on the Toast window and it will convert it.  In Quicktime Pro just go to export and choose standard .avi and it will work fine in WMP.  I think your friends should get Quicktime Player anyway.

I haven't the slightest clue as to how you could do all this without paid for software.  But go to versiontracker.com or download.com and look for .mov to .avi converters or something.

How big is the movie?  If it is small, I could do it for you.


----------



## themacko (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks for offer, but that's fine.  I've got QT Pro so I'll just convert it to an avi.  I'm just not too hip with the web video thing, but you guys answered my question.  Thanks!


----------



## themacko (Jan 10, 2002)

Okay this didn't exactly work out the way I was hoping.  I used QuickTime Pro to convert the original *.mov to an *.avi.  The problem is, the avi is over 52 mb .. the original *.mov is only about 28.  Also, I tried to view the avi in Windows Media Player and it won't work!

So .. is there another way to go about this?


----------



## rharder (Jan 11, 2002)

I understand your friends may not have this option, but really: tell them to install QuickTime. 

Talk about behind the times...

-Rob


----------



## rinse (Jan 11, 2002)

doesn't quicktim pro do MPEG export from the movie player app? i thought that it could do that.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jan 11, 2002)

Qucktime cannot export mpeg. You need a program like astarte mpack for that.

If your friends can't download quicktime, tell them to buy a mac...it comes preinstalled


----------



## vic (Jan 13, 2002)

show them all the interactive and cool VR and qubic vr , and other cool stuff from the quicktime site. or your favorite heavy media site and maybe that will change their mind to get quicktime, since i don't think you can doo all that stuff in any other player...


----------



## mguilfoile (Oct 5, 2005)

QuickTime Pro 6 exports MPEG4, but I don't know how many folk can open MPEG4s. Dumb question: is it possible that you could open MPEG-1, 2, or 3 video files, but not be able to open MPEG4? I exported some .mov files for my Windows friends as MPEG4s and they could not open them.

MGuilfoile OS10.3.9, G5/2.5gigHz


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, back from the dead...

To answer your question, yes, it is very possible that you could open MPEG1 or 2 but not MPEG4 files.

Download Quicktime 7, it will play all of the above.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 5, 2005)

Use MPEG4 through Quicktime and have your friends install the free 3ivx D4 codec.  It'll allow MP4s made by QTPro to be played in Windows Media Player.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 5, 2005)

If you want the best quality, encode it using Sorenson Video 3. If you want better quality at a smaller size, encode it in H.264. Save it as a .mov, and tell your friends with PCs to download QuickTime 7.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 5, 2005)

Downloading QT7 wasn't an option, according to his original post.  Downloading 3ivx wasn't either, but chances are they may already have it installed if they do a lot of browsing or view vids.  If not, it still would probably be a lot easier to convince them to grab that than QT.

  SV3 for best quality?  Even the Pro version of the SV3 codec doesn't beat H.264 in quality.  H.264 clearly edges it out in quality, and when you throw the file-size factor in; it's no-contest.  It would be interesting to see how the Sorenson AVC Pro (their H.264 version) holds up against QT's H.264 version.

Comparison / Demo


----------

